# crystal



## tallslim (Sep 6, 2005)

I picked this strain because it was crowned Cannibis Cup winner in 2002 and just looks amazing.


----------



## Diseased Strain (Sep 7, 2005)

Looks premature bro. But them look like some killer bud man.


----------



## tallslim (Sep 8, 2005)

yeah, they were 5 weeks into flowering in these photos.


----------



## Hick (Sep 10, 2005)

really nice, fat calyx's @ 5 weeks tall'


----------

